# IO VI VEDO COSI'......



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

facciamo questo gioco? dai dai dai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













voglio vedere se ci becco eh!

allora inizio con la mia gallinaccia preferita, Bru
per me Bru è piccolinella, capello rosso, occhiali e molto sportiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lanci mi sa di senza capelli e cicciottello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che fa intellettuale

Letty la vedo molto Cleopatra, capello nero a caschetto e occhio scuro
che in Olanda fa molto cucco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Micio capello corto e occhi chiari  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fay bionda riccia molto fashion  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P/R la vedo come Jaclyn Smith delle Charlie's Angeles  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Feddy moro, basetta e baffi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Marì bionda e morbidosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Air non posso perché l'ho visto ...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chen per me é basso calvo e tutto nervi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cat piccola e scura (capelli occhi e carnagione)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





MK mi fa tanto Kim Basinger... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dererum, mora capelli lunghi ricci e sempre elegante  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La Lupa bionda e con almeno due piercing  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Iris mora capelli corti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Leone rosso.........si capello rosso, lentiggini e occhi verdi che fa Pierino
...............ci ho beccato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ???????????????

e voi come mi/li vedete??????


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

Io non ci sono....


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non ci sono....


e scusa............allora......vediamo
capelli medio lunghi mogano, occhi scuri, alta e con il piercing al naso!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Ottobre 2007)

Hmmmm... spiacente... ora sono molto sul biondo alla Carrie Bradshow di Sex and the city


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hmmmm... spiacente... ora sono molto sul biondo alla Carrie Bradshow di Sex and the city


ho toppato........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




però col vestito verde di Gucci  stava meglio il capello scuro


----------



## Lettrice (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ho toppato...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ho avuto anche il capello scuro... nero blu... anche rosso... mogano...castano... anche argento... ora sono infatti pelata e porto parrucche 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzo... sulle parrucche


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

[... ora sono infatti pelata e porto parrucche 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzo... sulle parrucche[/quote]


P E L A T A


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

Nooo... Bionda e capelli lunghi


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e scusa............allora......vediamo
> capelli medio lunghi mogano, occhi scuri, alta e con il piercing al naso!


Cara Sfigatta, sbagliato ma non del tutto...
Alta, capelli neri ricci di media lunghezza, occhi castano-verdi, senza piercing....


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Nooo... Bionda e capelli lunghi


ECCHECCAXXO.......ne avessi beccato almeno uno su due


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cara Sfigatta, sbagliato ma non del tutto...
> Alta, capelli neri ricci di media lunghezza, occhi castano-verdi, senza piercing....


ah meno male...dai...qualcosa inizia a combaciare


----------



## Lettrice (25 Ottobre 2007)

Manco l'occhio scuro... son bionda, occhio verde, 165cm, 50kg...


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2007)

Capelli cortissimi e decisamente rossi.


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco l'occhio scuro... son bionda, occhio verde, 165cm, 50kg...


vabbé dai.....ti metterò la lente a contatto colorata


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

Però è sintomatico...se ci si sbaglia sull'aspetto fisico...figuriamoci sul resto!!!

chissà come sarei mora con i capelli corti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Capelli cortissimi e decisamente rossi.


T O P P A T O pure con te Marì..........


----------



## La Lupa (25 Ottobre 2007)

Grazie Sfigatta per quest'isoletta carina che ci offri.... così scendo dall'albero e vi saluto un pò... che sono giorni che non riesco proprio a decidermi... son sempre lì lì per far log in e poi ...

I piercing son più di due.
I capelli però ce li ho ramati (naturali eh!).

Bello questo gioco!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Secondo me qualcuno l'hai indovinato!

Saluto tutti dicendo che la psicologia ha prodotto danni, nell'umanità occidentale, che difficilmente riusciremo mai a quantificare e comprenderne fino in fondo la gravità.

Statemi bbuoni, guagliò!


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Sfigatta per quest'isoletta carina che ci offri.... così scendo dall'albero e vi saluto un pò... che sono giorni che non riesco proprio a decidermi... son sempre lì lì per far log in e poi ...
> 
> I piercing son più di due.
> I capelli però ce li ho ramati (naturali eh!).
> ...


Ciao Lupa..........vieni presto a trovarci!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps........almeno sul piercing...........


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Però è sintomatico...se ci si sbaglia sull'aspetto fisico...figuriamoci sul resto!!!
> 
> EH GIA', PERO' ALMENO SU STE' COSE NON CI SI SCANNA......
> 
> ...


BONA BONA.......HO LETTO CHE SEI LA PIU' F..A DEL FORUM 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , NON E' VERO??????????


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> BONA BONA.......HO LETTO CHE SEI LA PIU' F..A DEL FORUM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laciamo perdere va!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> facciamo questo gioco? dai dai dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Carissima!mora, capelli medio lunghi...non proprio ricci ma nemmeno liscissimi...elegante...bè.....ci provo


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Laciamo perdere va!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Carissima!mora, capelli medio lunghi...non proprio ricci ma nemmeno liscissimi...elegante...bè.....ci provo


EVVAI!!!!!!!! dai quasi c'ero


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> MK mi fa tanto Kim Basinger...




















   beh piccolina ci siamo, magrina pure, biondina anche... Però io vorrei tanto essere Kate Moss (e non cominciamo a fare i moralisti sulla ragazza eh)...

Tu? Sei bellissima, con grandi occhi verdi... 

Bacino!


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh piccolina ci siamo, magrina pure, biondina anche... Però io vorrei tanto essere Kate Moss (e non cominciamo a fare i moralisti sulla ragazza eh)...
> 
> Tu? Sei bellissima, con grandi occhi verdi...
> 
> Bacino!


evviva!!!!!!!!!!beccato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






c'ho gli occhi verdi é vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sul bellissima........nin zo.......caruccia dai...mi si addice!!!


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

sbagliato, un po meglio t'assicuro


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> sbagliato, un po meglio t'assicuro


mica ho detto che sei brutto eh!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




solo con i capelli rossi,
Pierino perché dicono che quelli 
con i capelli rossi sono tremendi


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mica ho detto che sei brutto eh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono biondo e non sono tremendo, al contrario troppo buono con tutti, spcialment con il dioavolo cioè la donna
teorema di marco ferradini è la mia bibbia


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

uguale uguale


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> uguale uguale


ma non ci sei  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















però sei BBBBBBBBBBBONO 
me lo sento


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma non ci sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dentro e fuori?


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

Dicono che mamma e papà hanno fatto un buon lavoro....sia dentro che fuori


----------



## Old Addos (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Carta canta*

Io ho messo la foto , così ti ho tolto i dubbi all' origine.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

*...*

magari ..Joselyn la trovavo stupenda... avrei voluto (ma c'è una mia foto vecchia nel mio profilo...)
ora... ho il mio fascino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Comunque mora


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*..........*

In effetti non sono alta, ma non porto occhiali, magari quelli da sole, capelli mogano, occhi verdi, pelle molto chiara, sportiva proprio non direi, ma se vale il giardinaggio........ allora sono sportivissima  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti non sono alta, ma non porto occhiali, magari quelli da sole, capelli mogano, occhi verdi, pelle molto chiara, sportiva proprio non direi, ma se vale il giardinaggio........ allora sono sportivissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nero wolfe al femminile? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sto a scherza!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*magari....*



@lex ha detto:


> nero wolfe al femminile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

A me le orchidee prima o poi schiattano......... d'altronde non è che posso costruirmi una serra per quattro piante pidocchiose.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me le orchidee prima o poi schiattano......... d'altronde non è che posso costruirmi una serra per quattro piante pidocchiose..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


belle le orchidee...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*miciottagatta*

naaaa.

capelli sulle spalle, dritti, color scuro castagna,frangia, occhiali "a giorno"..oppure lenti a contatto.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me le orchidee prima o poi schiattano......... d'altronde non è che posso costruirmi una serra per quattro piante pidocchiose..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> belle le orchidee...


ma  che bella ragazza che ti sei incollato...


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che bella ragazza che ti sei incollato...


ti piace? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












lei è la mia parte femminile....forza con la psicologia!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti piace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






  cheeeeeeeeee?


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cheeeeeeeeee?


cosa non ti è chiaro?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cosa non ti è chiaro?


tutto.


in poche parole questa donna è il prototipo di colei che ti piace.?


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

Per la serata gay ho pensato bene di adeguare il mio avatar


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti piace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era per questo che ti avevo descritto Samantha...
Non ti riconosci in qualcuno che ha bisogno di amare ma ha il terrore di soffrire?

E non credi che io stia aspettando la tel di Mr Big?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Per la serata gay ho pensato bene di adeguare il mio avatar


Non lo interpreto perché ...è più scoperto di quel che pensi


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo interpreto perché ...è più scoperto di quel che pensi



Dai è piccolina non si vede tanto, intanto vedo se trovo di meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. volete sbizzarrirvi con un bel pò d'immagini ecco a voi un bel link  http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Per la serata gay ho pensato bene di adeguare il mio avatar
























messo in quella posizione altro che serata gay


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era per questo che ti avevo descritto Samantha...
> Non ti riconosci in qualcuno che ha bisogno di amare ma ha il terrore di soffrire?
> 
> E non credi che io stia aspettando la tel di Mr Big?


carrie ma vi siete sposati! hai già dimenticato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e per la domanda si ho il terrore, ma a differernza di samantha io mi butterei....nei sentimenti...
nel frattempo mi basterebbe quell'altra cosa....


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

Beh copre i temi di tutta la giornata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> carrie ma vi siete sposati! hai già dimenticato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io sono sempre alla penultima puntata...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2007)

*ahaha*

qualche maschio dovrebbe mettersi questo


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh copre i temi di tutta la giornata


già, COPRE


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> qualche maschio dovrebbe mettersi questo


perchè no? peccato che non ha nulla di erotico/stuzzicante.....
comunque rispondendoti alla domanda che hai fatto prima *ANCHE* quello, ma non solo....censurabile come cosa?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè no? peccato che non ha nulla di erotico/stuzzicante.....
> comunque rispondendoti alla domanda che hai fatto prima *ANCHE* quello, ma non solo....censurabile come cosa?


 
non è abbastanza artistico..lo sapevo...non te ne intendi di arte figurativa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  solo di arte applicata 

	
	
		
		
	


	












censurabile quella ragazza?

censurabile cosa?

(e poi io non censuro nessuno, ci si censura da soli Alex...)


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> carrie ma vi siete sposati! hai già dimenticato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a questo ti riferisci?


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è abbastanza artistico..lo sapevo...non te ne intendi di arte figurativa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non si tratta di arte o non arte.....comunque non disprezzo chi si presenta fisicamente se poi c'è anche dell'altro. e se non c'è pazienza, ma prima andrei a vedere.....


Miciolidia ha detto:


> (e poi io non censuro nessuno, *ci si censura da soli* Alex...)


beh, io non faccio parte di questa casistica quindi....


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> a questo ti riferisci?


era solo una battuta, come da omino ribaltante che segue.....
io spererei di innamorarmi di un bel culo (o meglio che mi piaccia) e di un cervello anche non necessariamente in quest'ordine....
adesso è chiaro?


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> io spererei di innamorarmi di un bel culo (o meglio che mi piaccia) e di un cervello anche non necessariamente in quest'ordine....
> adesso è chiaro?





















































ma che avatar ti sei messo eh...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2007)

Moro si, nada basetta, pizzetto anzicchè baffi...

C'eri quasi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ti vedo non troppo alta, capelli castani, occhi chiari, carnagione chiara, taglia 44..


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Moro si, nada basetta, pizzetto anzicchè baffi...
> 
> C'eri quasi!!
> 
> ...


anche tu quasi ci sei...
capelli castano chiari però

la taglia é ok, ma sono alta 176!


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2007)

*Sfigatta*

Come mai hai cambiato avatar?


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come mai hai cambiato avatar?


perché io *amo le cose GRADEVOLI*!
ieri é stata solo protesta.
Il micio con gli stivali di Shrek l'ho tolto perché
l'ha messo anche Gatta con Gli Stivali e allora per non fare 
confusione............ l'avrei cambiato comunque! (non con un 'fanculo)


ho messo una bella rosellina.....che mi rappresenta 

	
	
		
		
	


	






......fiore di maggio come me!


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> perché io *amo le cose GRADEVOLI*!
> ieri é stata solo protesta.
> Il micio con gli stivali di Shrek l'ho tolto perché
> l'ha messo anche Gatta con Gli Stivali e allora per non fare
> ...



Toro eh? 

OK.


Comunque quel piedino era simpatico.


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Toro eh? si!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bacio Marì


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Ottobre 2007)

*.....identità perfetta.....*

.....sfigatta sei perdonata nonostante tu abbia dimenticato di inserirmi nella lista.....
.....come vi immaginate mr.perfect.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

*mr perfect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....sfigatta sei perdonata nonostante tu abbia dimenticato di inserirmi nella lista.....
> .....come vi immaginate mr.perfect.....


come ho fatto a dimenticarmi di te  

	
	
		
		
	


	








perdono  

	
	
		
		
	


	





allora.....per me sei non molto alto, brizzolato, abbronzato
e sempre vestito con colori sgargianti!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Ottobre 2007)

Tom Bombadil... praticamente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













No... per me Mr. Perfi è grosso grosso, roseo e morbidoso e vive su una nuvola.
E c'ha gli uccellini tra i capelli.



'giorno gente.

Che aria, eh?


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

ciao bella Lupa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





aria ....... di tromba


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2007)

iniziano le danze  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   c'e' ChenChen di sopra ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (26 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> iniziano le danze
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































io mi riferivo ad un'altra tromba Marì, quella del video di Tognazzi...
non l'hai mica postato tu ??????


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io mi riferivo ad un'altra tromba Marì, quella del video di Tognazzi...
> non l'hai mica postato tu ??????


SI!


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti non sono alta, ma non porto occhiali, magari quelli da sole, capelli mogano, occhi verdi, pelle molto chiara, sportiva proprio non direi, ma se vale il giardinaggio........ allora sono sportivissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Potevi rispondere anche per me, magari in modo sincero, almeno so come mi vedi tu!!!!

Occhio a dire la verità, altrimenti pubblico la mia foto!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> anche tu quasi ci sei...
> capelli castano chiari però
> 
> la taglia é ok, ma sono alta 176!


Apperò...ma in sto forum tutte stangone?!?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> iniziano le danze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...azzz...quasi scordavo...ho un appuntamento urgente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....vadooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Apperò...ma in sto forum tutte stangone?!?!?


sisi


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Potevi rispondere anche per me, magari in modo sincero, almeno so come mi vedi tu!!!!
> 
> Occhio a dire la verità, altrimenti pubblico la mia foto!!!


risparmiaci, ti prego....
uhm.....hai detto che si fa prima a saltarti sopra che a girarti intorno....quindi...non molto alto.....presumibilmente con occhiali eccentrici (la presbiopia avanza dopo gli "anta"...e credo che ci siamo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  , tipo alla luca giurato...fucsia gialli o arancio....hai detto che pratichi arti marziali (uau come il samurai..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...quindi.....fisico abbastanza scolpito....senza tartaruga.....(di corazza basta quella dell'armatura...)
capelli.....brizzolati...ora, un tempo....castano chiaro...bah.....


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Apperò...ma in sto forum tutte stangone?!?!?


Io no io no io no ...


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> risparmiaci, ti prego....
> uhm.....hai detto che si fa prima a saltarti sopra che a girarti intorno....quindi...non molto alto.....presumibilmente con occhiali eccentrici (la presbiopia avanza dopo gli "anta"...e credo che ci siamo....
> 
> 
> ...



occhi azzurri?


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io no io no io no ...


 
Give me five!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> occhi azzurri?


Capelli azzurri, occhi biondi........no, non era così......

da quando ho l'alzheimer, non mi ricordo più come sono fatto


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> risparmiaci, ti prego....
> uhm.....hai detto che si fa prima a saltarti sopra che a girarti intorno....quindi...non molto alto.....presumibilmente con occhiali eccentrici (la presbiopia avanza dopo gli "anta"...e credo che ci siamo....
> 
> 
> ...


 

Va beh, mi espongo, le amiche lo chiamano montalbano..... somiglia molto a Zingaretti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh, mi espongo, le amiche lo chiamano montalbano..... somiglia molto a Zingaretti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranne che per l'accento!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh, mi espongo, le amiche lo chiamano montalbano..... somiglia molto a Zingaretti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you? 

ps siamo le xxs del forum noi due???


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> and you?
> 
> ps siamo le xxs del forum noi due???


NO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Anzi devo rientrare nei ranghi, comincio ad essere troppo "morbida"... già in programma strategia antirotolini!!!  
Ma chi se ne..... alla fine tu sei come una modella, io ho il mio passato glorioso.... è già una cosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh, mi espongo, le amiche lo chiamano montalbano..... somiglia molto a Zingaretti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buongustaia......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le donne devono essere morbide avvolgenti accoglienti succulente e rassicuranti....
vabbè sono di parte......ma le anche che furiescono...fanno male.....


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi come una modella???? Ma va... Anche se ammetto di piacermi molto di più adesso di quando avevo 20 anni. Ieri citavo Kate Moss come modello estetico, ma non è che le somigli (i colori forse e gli zigomi, oltre alla bassezza). Bruja tranquilla che i rotolini piacciono sempre


----------



## cat (26 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> facciamo questo gioco? dai dai dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cat è alta e non è scura....carnagione bianca , capelli castani chiari e occhi verdi.


----------



## cat (26 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....sfigatta sei perdonata nonostante tu abbia dimenticato di inserirmi nella lista.....
> .....come vi immaginate mr.perfect.....


175 cm per 68 kg, ossatura esile, carnagione medioscura, occhi marroni al centro e verdi ai margini, capelli corti marroni un po mossi.
mani lunghe e magre, da pianista, piedi taglia42.
vestito taglia 46

ottimo profumo di pelle.


----------



## JDM (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> facciamo questo gioco? dai dai dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehi.... Manco pure io.... Nero, sporco e cattivo.... Io sono così...


----------



## tatitati (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> facciamo questo gioco? dai dai dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ci sono   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..
ps:e air come è?


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> non ci sono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa Tati, hai ragione!!!!!!!!

allora...ehm...sei piccolinella, carina, castana chiara, occhi scuri e magretta
indovinato???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps:bellino!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Sfigatta*

Manco anch'io!
Vediamo se indovini?


Curiosità: a questo link inserendo una propria foto il programma fa una ricerca in un db di foto di celebrità e ti indica a chi assomigli di più.. carino!


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Manco anch'io!
> Vediamo se indovini?
> 
> 
> Curiosità: a questo link inserendo una propria foto il programma fa una ricerca in un db di foto di celebrità e ti indica a chi assomigli di più.. carino!


Vulvy...allora tu sei bona perché piacci a uomini e a donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	









capelli corti platino occhi scuri alta e formosa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ehi.... Manco pure io.... Nero, sporco e cattivo.... Io sono così...


CALIMERO


----------



## JDM (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> CALIMERO


Eh sì... Me lo avevano già detto... Però un pò più grandicello e con le spalle larghe.....


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Eh sì... Me lo avevano già detto... Però un pò più grandicello e con le spalle larghe.....


----------



## JDM (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


>


 






























qualcosa mi dice che c'hai fascino..............


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

come broccolo????? 
eh già     

	
	
		
		
	


	












daiiiiiiiiiiii!!! solo un pochino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDM (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> come broccolo?????
> eh già
> 
> 
> ...


Come mi piacerebbe risponderti con una sintetica ma esauriente relazione tecnica....


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Come mi piacerebbe risponderti con una sintetica ma esauriente relazione tecnica....


oddio....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





occhei.......non broccolo più.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





relazione tecnica?????????? col cavolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDM (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> oddio.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























Come mi piacerebbe capire quello che hai capito....... O che non hai capito... Ah ah ah ah


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Manco anch'io!
> Vediamo se indovini?
> 
> 
> Curiosità: a questo link inserendo una propria foto il programma fa una ricerca in un db di foto di celebrità e ti indica a chi assomigli di più.. carino!


TROPPO DIVERTENTE!!!!!!!!!
Ho inviato un mio primo piano, ecco il risultato:
Alec Baldwin al 75% (troppo bello (per essere vero))
Paul Walker al 74%
Fabio Lanzoni al 73% (questo un effetti ha molti tratti simili)
Tobey maguire al 67%
Darren Hayes al 67%
Sean Connery al 67% (Bruja salvami    

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  
Jhon Deacon al 61 %............ il mio NASOOOOOO)


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> TROPPO DIVERTENTE!!!!!!!!!
> Ho inviato un mio primo piano, ecco il risultato:
> Alec Baldwin al 75% (troppo bello (per essere vero))
> Paul Walker al 74%
> ...


 
Anch'io ho i miei limiti, non posso salvarti .... da te stesso!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anch'io ho i miei limiti, non posso salvarti .... da te stesso!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ciao Jean Paul, 

so che hai dei limiti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  , scusami, ma non ci riesco  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dopo aver messo una foto di Bruja, dopo due donne, la sua somiglianza è caduta prima su un uomo molto effemminato, ma al quarto posto.......

Jean Paul Belmondo!!!!!!


Sto ancora ridendo adesso


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao Jean Paul,
> 
> so che hai dei limiti
> 
> ...


Se avessi premuto anch'io il pulsante ambosessi a te sarebbe venuta Elsa Maxwell per il collo e Tina Pica per l'espressione.... ma io non infierisco.... tsé 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Ottobre 2007)

Dovrò vedere questo sito...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovrò vedere questo sito...


 
Si ma vogliamo il risultato del test!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se avessi premuto anch'io il pulsante ambosessi a te sarebbe venuta Elsa Maxwell per il collo e Tina Pica per l'espressione.... ma io non infierisco.... tsé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se avessi premuto anch'io il pulsante ambosessi a te sarebbe venuta Elsa Maxwell per il collo e Tina Pica per l'espressione.... ma io non infierisco.... tsé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E pensa che ho inviato la mia foto PIU' BELLA!!!!


Tu però non dovresti ridere tanto, pensa che mi hai pure scelto e tenuto per tanti anni..............


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*



lancillotto ha detto:


> E pensa che ho inviato la mia foto PIU' BELLA!!!!
> 
> 
> Tu però non dovresti ridere tanto, pensa che mi hai pure scelto e tenuto per tanti anni..............


 
dovresti informarti per la rottamazione, magari qualcosa ti danno!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> dovresti informarti per la rottamazione, magari qualcosa ti danno!!!


E pensare che una volta mi eri simpatica................. con quegli occhioni.........


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E pensare che una volta mi eri simpatica................. con quegli occhioni.........


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> dovresti informarti per la rottamazione, magari qualcosa ti danno!!!


Ssstt.... zitta che lo sopporto ancora per qualche anno, poi mi rientra nei reperti di antiquariato....e lo piazzo in qualche museo.....la ferraglia la vendi sempre bene se è ben oliata e le metti ogni tanto l'antiruggine....
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ssstt.... zitta che lo sopporto ancora per qualche anno, poi mi rientra nei reperti di antiquariato....e lo piazzo in qualche museo.....la ferraglia la vendi sempre bene se è ben oliata e le metti ogni tanto l'antiruggine....
> Bruja


mizzica Lancy, sei pure stridente a arrugginito


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mizzica Lancy, sei pure stridente a arrugginito


Tu stai zitta che hai pure descritto in questo modo:


> Lanci mi sa di senza capelli e cicciottello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tu stai zitta che hai pure descritto in questo modo:


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


 
Non ti preoccupare che me la sono legata al dito.........


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare che me la sono legata al dito.........


........................adesso sono c.d.c.


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Ottobre 2007)

Ragazzi..........
Assomiglio al 70% ad una tale Ueto Aya...
Peccato che lei è bella... Io... non credo...


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*sfigatta*

Guarda che "lui" non è rancoroso, anzi è generoso e democratico.... hai presente cosa diceva Churchill della democrazia ?

La democrazia funziona quando a decidere sono in due e uno è malato. (Winston Churchill) 


Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che "lui" non è rancoroso, anzi è generoso e democratico.... hai presente cosa diceva Churchill della democrazia ?
> 
> La democrazia funziona quando a decidere sono in due e uno è malato. (Winston Churchill)
> 
> ...


sei messa mmmmolto bene!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sei messa mmmmolto bene!!!!!!!!!!


Si, peccato che il "malato" devo sempre essere io!!!!

Lei venendo con me mi ha detto:
"Caro, è giusto che nella vita di coppia le decisioni le si prenda entrambi, quindi facciamo così, quando saremo d'accordo le prenderai tu, quando saremo in disaccordo, le prenderò io!!!!"

E questo va avanti da 21 anni


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> sei messa mmmmolto bene!!!!!!!!!!


 
E perchè....?  Io che ho considerazione per lui, lo ritengo da sempre un malato immaginario!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, peccato che il "malato" devo sempre essere io!!!!
> 
> Lei venendo con me mi ha detto:
> "Caro, è giusto che nella vita di coppia le decisioni le si prenda entrambi, quindi facciamo così, quando saremo d'accordo le prenderai tu, quando saremo in disaccordo, le prenderò io!!!!"
> ...


se dura da 21 anni vorrà dire che sceglie bene!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> se dura da 21 anni vorrà dire che sceglie bene!!!


 
In effetti ha anche scelto che NON POTEVO LASCIARLA perchè era una volta che non eravamo d'accordo!!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti ha anche scelto che NON POTEVO LASCIARLA perchè era una volta che non eravamo d'accordo!!!!!!


é proprio vero il detto: Dio li fa e poi li accoppia
e pure quello: chi si assomiglia si piglia

CROTALO!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> é proprio vero il detto: *Dio li fa e poi li accoppia*
> e pure quello: chi si assomiglia si piglia
> 
> CROTALO!!!!!


....e poi se li scorda pure....


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> é proprio vero il detto: Dio li fa e poi li accoppia
> e pure quello: chi si assomiglia si piglia
> 
> CROTALO!!!!!


 
Dio li fa e poi li ACCOPPA!!

Comunque a proposito di "serpeggiare", io e lei abbiamo tenuto banco per ore intere quando ci siamo conosciuti. Per un certo periodo abbiamo lavorato assieme, quando abbiamo sviluppato il feeling che poi ci ha fatto innamorare (si, ci siamo anche innamorati........), ci dicevamo di quelle CATTIVERIE che non erano ripetibili. I colleghi ci ascoltavano con tanto gusto che poi si imbucavano e volevano sempre uscire con noi alla pausa pranzo (loro non sapevano che nel frattempo noi eravamo "Insieme"), ma non osavano aprir bocca, ascoltavano e ridevano. Il bello era che ogni tanto io e la crotala prendevamo di mira qualche collega e loro non se ne rendevano conto...........


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> é proprio vero il detto: Dio li fa e poi li accoppia
> e pure quello: chi si assomiglia si piglia
> 
> CROTALO!!!!!


 
Lascia fare, deve pur avere ragione una volta ogni tanto..... che l'abbia veramente poco importa!  Non si parlava di democrazia? Quindi lui può benissimo esporre le sue opinioni......  esporle.....!!!!!!
Bruja

p.s. Lui è rimasto per mancanza di alternative migliori, ma non dirglielo, è così sensibile....


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia fare, deve pur avere ragione una volta ogni tanto..... che l'abbia veramente poco importa!  Non si parlava di democrazia? Quindi lui può benissimo esporre le sue opinioni......  esporle.....!!!!!!
> Bruja
> *
> p.s. Lui è rimasto per mancanza di alternative migliori, ma non dirglielo, è così sensibile....*
















   ... scusatemi


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia fare, deve pur avere ragione una volta ogni tanto..... che l'abbia veramente poco importa! Non si parlava di democrazia? Quindi lui può benissimo esporre le sue opinioni...... esporle.....!!!!!!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Lui è rimasto per mancanza di alternative migliori, ma non dirglielo, è così sensibile....


 
Tu le avevi le alternative MIGLIORI, ma sei rimasta comunque.............


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dio li fa e poi li ACCOPPA!!
> 
> Comunque a proposito di "serpeggiare", io e lei abbiamo tenuto banco per ore intere quando ci siamo conosciuti. Per un certo periodo abbiamo lavorato assieme, quando abbiamo sviluppato il feeling che poi ci ha fatto innamorare (si, ci siamo anche innamorati........), ci dicevamo di quelle CATTIVERIE che non erano ripetibili. I colleghi ci ascoltavano con tanto gusto che poi si imbucavano e volevano sempre uscire con noi alla pausa pranzo (loro non sapevano che nel frattempo noi eravamo "Insieme"), ma non osavano aprir bocca, ascoltavano e ridevano. Il bello era che ogni tanto io e la crotala prendevamo di mira qualche collega e loro non se ne rendevano conto...........


CROTALI COSTRICTOR


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... scusatemi


NO, non ri scuso per niente.........


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> NO, non ri scuso per niente.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> CROTALI *COSTRICTOR*


Nel senso che li *costringevamo* a sopportarci


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tu le avevi le alternative MIGLIORI, ma sei rimasta comunque.............



Al cuor non si comanda, ricorda.


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


>


 
Pentiti che sarai perdonata.........


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nel senso che li *costringevamo* a sopportarci


Nel senso serpentesco del termine (boa)


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia fare, deve pur avere ragione una volta ogni tanto..... che l'abbia veramente poco importa! Non si parlava di democrazia? Quindi lui può benissimo esporre le sue opinioni...... esporle.....!!!!!!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. *Lui è rimasto per mancanza di alternative migliori*, ma non dirglielo, è così sensibile....


*non avevo quasi dubbi*


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Pentiti che sarai perdonata.........


Giammai, sono pronta per il patibolo da sempre ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Al cuor non si comanda, ricorda.


LO SO, LO SO............... Certo che se quel giorno mi fossi rotto una gamba, un mese di gesso ed ero guarito!!!!!

Vedi, se per esempio non fossi stato sostegno di famiglia e quel cretino di Carabiniere non avesse sbagliato a compilare la richiesta di esonero dal militare, io avrei fatto un anno di leva e non succedeva nulla........

Invece.........


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Al cuor non si comanda, ricorda.


il mio papi dice che neanche al CUL...(si può dire vero)
e non c'ha tutti i torti


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Tu le avevi le alternative MIGLIORI, ma sei rimasta comunque.............


 
Stai parlando del mio periodo samaritano???? Tutti hanno un momento nella vita in cui si sacrificano per il prossimo......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> LO SO, LO SO............... Certo che se quel giorno mi fossi rotto una gamba, un mese di gesso ed ero guarito!!!!!
> 
> Vedi, se per esempio non fossi stato sostegno di famiglia e quel cretino di Carabiniere non avesse sbagliato a compilare la richiesta di esonero dal militare, io avrei fatto un anno di leva e non succedeva nulla........
> 
> Invece.........



PAT, PAT, PAT ... poverino


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (30 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Manco anch'io!
> Vediamo se indovini?
> 
> 
> Curiosità: a questo link inserendo una propria foto il programma fa una ricerca in un db di foto di celebrità e ti indica a chi assomigli di più.. carino!


con una foto di quest'estate:
87%michelle pfeiffer
82% rene russoZ
68% beyonce2
66% charlize teron
58% diane kruger
52% jennifer connelly


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> LO SO, LO SO............... Certo che se quel giorno mi fossi rotto una gamba, un mese di gesso ed ero guarito!!!!!
> 
> Vedi, se per esempio non fossi stato sostegno di famiglia e quel cretino di Carabiniere non avesse sbagliato a compilare la richiesta di esonero dal militare, io avrei fatto un anno di leva e non succedeva nulla........
> 
> Invece.........


invece??????
e qui la vicenda si fa interessante.........


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> LO SO, LO SO............... Certo che se quel giorno mi fossi rotto una gamba, un mese di gesso ed ero guarito!!!!!
> 
> Vedi, se per esempio non fossi stato sostegno di famiglia e quel cretino di Carabiniere non avesse sbagliato a compilare la richiesta di esonero dal militare, io avrei fatto un anno di leva e non succedeva nulla........
> 
> Invece.........


Sempre a lamentarti....  ci sarà un personaggio che ti somigli.... secondo me se controllo Molière lo trovo di sicuro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai parlando del mio periodo samaritano???? Tutti hanno un momento nella vita in cui si sacrificano per il prossimo.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sinceramente all'epoca tu dicesti........ no, non si può dire quello che dicevi allora


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> PAT, PAT, PAT ... poverino


Puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Giammai, sono pronta per il patibolo da sempre ...


 
Tranquilla, è di bocca buona, si contenta di essere compreso....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sinceramente all'epoca tu dicesti........ no, non si può dire quello che dicevi allora


e no!!!!!!!!
adesso ce lo dici!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> con una foto di quest'estate:
> 87%michelle pfeiffer
> 82% rene russoZ
> 68% beyonce2
> ...


 
Credo però che abbiamo sbagliato una vocale


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre a lamentarti.... ci sarà un personaggio che ti somigli.... secondo me se controllo Molière lo trovo di sicuro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IL MALATO IMMAGINARIO


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> invece??????
> e qui la vicenda si fa interessante.........


Invece dopo avermi fatto partire, arrivato in caserma mi hanno detto che potevo tornarmene a casa, sono rimasto ancora a lavorare a stretto contatto con la crotala e in quell'anno è successo il fattaccio!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> IL MALATO IMMAGINARIO



questa poi


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Invece dopo avermi fatto partire, arrivato in caserma mi hanno detto che potevo tornarmene a casa, sono rimasto ancora a lavorare a stretto contatto con la crotala e in quell'anno è successo il fattaccio!!!!!!


Evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Credo però che abbiamo sbagliato una vocale


temo a chiederti che intendi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e no!!!!!!!!
> adesso ce lo dici!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lei aveva tre spasimanti oltre a me......... due partiti (non erano in viaggio) e mezzo............ ma i commenti che mi faceva..... brrrrrrrr....

Altro che crotalo..... li era un mix tra un mamba nero,una vedova nera, una rana blu (Phyllobates terribilis mint), un polpo blu (Hapalochlaena lunulata) e uno scorpione nero.

Deve amare i colori dell'inter...... strano eppure mi risulta sia milanista


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Invece dopo avermi fatto partire, arrivato in caserma mi hanno detto che potevo tornarmene a casa, sono rimasto ancora a lavorare a stretto contatto con la crotala e in quell'anno è successo il fattaccio!!!!!!


 
Adesso comincia con la sua personale "Recherche....." 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso comincia con la sua personale "Recherche....."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lasciami sfogare, caspita, con tanti anni di silenzio forzato!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


Se.......... potrei non essere d'accordo??


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lei aveva tre spasimanti oltre a me......... due partiti (non erano in viaggio) e mezzo............ ma i commenti che mi faceva..... brrrrrrrr....
> 
> Altro che crotalo..... li era un mix tra un mamba nero,una vedova nera, una rana blu (Phyllobates terribilis mint), un polpo blu (Hapalochlaena lunulata) e uno scorpione nero.
> 
> Deve amare i colori dell'inter...... strano eppure mi risulta sia milanista








































ed é lì che ti ha fatto su come un cotechino e poi ti ha messo a bollire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la sai Lanci la storia delle rane vero??

se le rane le metti nell'acqua che bolle saltan fuori dalla pentola
se le metti nell'acqua fredda e poi accendi il fuoco si fanno lessare


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Lasciami sfogare, caspita, con tanti anni di silenzio forzato!!!!!!


Ah era silenzio....  ok, giusto per capire....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lasciami sfogare, caspita, con tanti anni di silenzio forzato!!!!!!


si si si sfogati  

	
	
		
		
	


	













mi piace questo sbiutiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ed é lì che ti ha fatto su come un cotechino e poi ti ha messo a bollire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che intelligenza da rane..........


p.s.
però poverette......... se penso che anche le aragoste e gli astici fanno quella fine li, brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> si si si sfogati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immagino, ma devo anche stare attento, non si sa mai chi possa venirmi alle spalle, certe cose non le posso dire, altrimenti rischio davvero la pelle


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> che intelligenza da rane..........
> 
> 
> p.s.
> però poverette......... se penso che anche le aragoste e gli astici fanno quella fine li, brrrrrrrrrr


eh già.......infatti io non mangio nessuno dei tre........


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Immagino, ma devo anche stare attento, non si sa mai chi possa venirmi alle spalle, certe cose non le posso dire, altrimenti rischio davvero la pelle


 

Se ce l'hai con me..... sappi che non so che farmene della tua pelle! ho obiettivi più efficaci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Immagino, ma devo anche stare attento, non si sa mai chi possa venirmi alle spalle, certe cose non le posso dire, altrimenti rischio davvero la pelle


giustamente.......però me la immagino la crotala nella torre
con gli spasimanti che duellano per lei!!!!!!!!!

che figata


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se ce l'hai con me..... sappi che non so che farmene della tua pelle! ho obiettivi più efficaci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zac.....................


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *zac*.....................


un colpo netto/secco e via ...


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Ottobre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Manco anch'io!
> Vediamo se indovini?
> 
> 
> Curiosità: a questo link inserendo una propria foto il programma fa una ricerca in un db di foto di celebrità e ti indica a chi assomigli di più.. carino!


 
Carino questo giochino!!!Tirerebbe su il morale a chiunque!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il mio risultato è : 78% Mischa Barton, 74% Kate Hudson, 72% Madeleine Stowe


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Ottobre 2007)

Ho scoperto di assomigliare a delle splendide donne....
Com'è che nessuno mi si piglia??????????


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto di assomigliare a delle splendide donne....
> Com'è che nessuno mi si piglia??????????


 
Non sai quanti miopi ci sono in giro e non lo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sanno......

Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sai quanti miopi ci sono in giro e non lo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dici?????
Mah.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> giustamente.......però me la immagino la crotala nella torre
> con gli spasimanti che duellano per lei!!!!!!!!!
> 
> che figata


 
No, la scena era pure più carina.

Lei sulla torre, io nel campo di fronte seduto sulla riva del torrente, e gli altri tre a scannarsi. Ognuno di loro aveva in "dono" qualcosa di molto importante, io ero allibito nel vedere queste scene, mi sono divertito troppo, anche se ovviamente ho temuto che per mille ragioni (tra cui la mia "troppo" giovane età), lei scegliesse uno di loro tre.

La crotala, tutti con l'acquolina in bocca li ha lasciati


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Ottobre 2007)

*ehm*

Non per rovinare il giochino ...ma somigliare non significa essere uguali...
Fay assomiglia a Lisa Simpson ...ma Lisa non ha motivo di esaltarsi ...Lisa resta Lisa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e Fay ..è Fay 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> zac.....................


Si già, secondo te perchè ho le mutande di ghisa????


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*Zitta zitta*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non per rovinare il giochino ...ma somigliare non significa essere uguali...
> Fay assomiglia a Lisa Simpson ...ma Lisa non ha motivo di esaltarsi ...Lisa resta Lisa
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io assomiglio a delle strafighe, ma resto sempre con la stessa faccia e la stessa dotazione generale!!!! Sgrunt....!!! 
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Ottobre 2007)

basta cambiare fotografia per ottenere risultati diversissimi....


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si già, secondo te perchè ho le mutande di ghisa????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> il mio papi dice che neanche al *CUL*...(si può dire vero)
> e non c'ha tutti i torti


Sìsì


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Sìsì


Giuvà


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

Puzzole vanitoseee


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Puzzole vanitoseee


hai detto vanitosa??
Chi io??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Naaaaa...proprio per niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	









































ciao bellezze!!!


vado in palestra...che qui tra cioccolata e porchette al forno ingrasso solo al pensiero!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

*uhhhhh*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> hai detto vanitosa??
> Chi io???
> 
> 
> ...


ma dere, scherzavo!

tu sei solo bella, non vanitosa.


----------



## Old miura (30 Ottobre 2007)

ed io invece?...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

miura ha detto:


> ed io invece?...


 
non lo so...io non lo so proprio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





chi sei?


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Ottobre 2007)

Ma esistono donne NON vanitose?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma dere, scherzavo!
> 
> tu sei solo bella, non vanitosa.


Io sono abbastanza vanitoso per trovarmi bello


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non per rovinare il giochino ...ma somigliare non significa essere uguali...
> Fay assomiglia a Lisa Simpson ...ma Lisa non ha motivo di esaltarsi ...Lisa resta Lisa
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vero!

Io oscillo tra Catherine Deneuve al 79% e Alber Einstein  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   al 51%.. ma è il 100% a preoccuparmi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque non mi dispiacerà se mi chiamerete Deneuve Vulvià 
(ho tentato la rima, non è venuta bene perchè con Albert la somiglianza è pochina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old miura (30 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non lo so...io non lo so proprio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







a te scoprirlo, o meglio indovinare l'aspetto come hai fatto con gli altri


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

miura ha detto:


> a te scoprirlo, o meglio indovinare l'aspetto come hai fatto con gli altri


Ma è semplice, è una Lamborghini.....praticamente un TRATTORE


----------



## MariLea (30 Ottobre 2007)

carino!
l'ho fatto e... Fiona Apple mi assomiglia!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma esistono donne NON vanitose?


io un poco lo sono , quando mi gira.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io sono abbastanza vanitoso per trovarmi bello


 

che bestia


----------



## Old SarahM. (30 Ottobre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> carino!
> l'ho fatto e... Fiona Apple mi assomiglia!


l'ho fatto ... e non credo che Alessandra Ambrosio, Sienna Miller e Wesley Clark mi somiglino


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

miura ha detto:


> a te scoprirlo, o meglio indovinare l'aspetto come hai fatto con gli altri


 

vedo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 vedo...


che è sfigatta che deve indovinare.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2007)

*sarah*



SarahM. ha detto:


> l'ho fatto ... e non credo che Alessandra Ambrosio, Sienna Miller e Wesley Clark mi somiglino


 






guarda che non è un giochino del tutto bislacco...

ci prende...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che non è un giochino del tutto bislacco...
> 
> ci prende...


In effetti se abbiamo la pazienza di osservare e scomporre bene la nostra immagine, possiamo trovare tratti somatici simili.

Il taglio degli occhi, le sopraciglia, la bocca, la figura del viso, delle guance e della fronte, il naso............

Peccato che i soggetti ai quali assigliamo hanno tutto (o quasi tutto) bello, mentre noi abbiamo solo i TRATTI


----------



## Old SarahM. (30 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che non è un giochino del tutto bislacco...
> 
> ci prende...


apperò ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mica lo sapevo prima chi era sto General *Wesley Kanne Clark* ... comunque io un po' generalesca lo sono ... meaculpa


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma dere, scherzavo!
> 
> tu sei solo bella, non vanitosa.


 
Micia....IO SONO venitosissima  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ....sin da piccola quando mi ammiravo le scarpette di vernice tutta soddisfatta


----------



## tatitati (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> scusa Tati, hai ragione!!!!!!!!
> 
> allora...ehm...sei piccolinella, carina, castana chiara, occhi scuri e magretta
> indovinato????
> ...


 











































gattuccia non c'hai preso.
1,72 di altezza, peso non lo dico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma è ben distribuito.
capelli biondi alle spalle, occhi verdi. carnagione chiarissima. 
insomma di piccolo non ho nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	






grazie per la dritta su air.. mò lo tampino.. abitiamo vicinissimi


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Vicini vicini*



tatina ha detto:


> gattuccia non c'hai preso.
> 1,72 di altezza, peso non lo dico
> 
> 
> ...


...io al numero civico 21/A, Tatina al 21/B... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dimenticavo: anch'io di piccolo non ho nulla. Beh, si, forse il cervello! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air


----------



## tatitati (31 Ottobre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io al numero civico 21/A, Tatina al 21/B...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AHAHAHAHAH può darsi non so bisognerà che ti veda prima di parlare...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti se abbiamo la pazienza di osservare e scomporre bene la nostra immagine, possiamo trovare tratti somatici simili.
> 
> Il taglio degli occhi, le sopraciglia, la bocca, la figura del viso, delle guance e della fronte, il naso............
> 
> Peccato che i soggetti ai quali assigliamo hanno tutto (o quasi tutto) bello, mentre noi abbiamo solo i TRATTI


parla per te......il mio viso è tropppppppppppppppppppo bello nel suo complesso


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> parla per te......il mio viso è tropppppppppppppppppppo bello nel *suo complesso*


 
Pino Daniele???
Tullio De Piscopo??
Carosone??


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> facciamo questo gioco? dai dai dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... puttana eva... basso, calvo e tutto nervi?... hi, hi, hi... sono 1.98 per 107.6 kg... ho tanti capelli... raccolti in un codino... che presto taglierò... voglio tagliarmi i capelli cortissimi... solo che mi dicono tutti che con i capelli corti sembro troppo "duro"... secondo me, non si è mai abbastanza "duri"... hi, hi, hi... 

... io t'immagino d'altezza media, fragilina, un po' sovrappeso, incerta, castana, insicura...


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva... basso, calvo e tutto nervi?... hi, hi, hi... *sono 1.98* per 107.6 kg... ho tanti capelli... raccolti in un codino... che presto taglierò... voglio tagliarmi i capelli cortissimi... solo che mi dicono tutti che con i capelli corti sembro troppo "duro"... secondo me, non si è mai abbastanza "duri"... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... io t'immagino d'altezza media, fragilina, un po' sovrappeso, incerta, castana, insicura...


 
Scusa, vedi di ridarmi i cm che mi hai rubato!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusa, vedi di ridarmi i cm che mi hai rubato!!!!!!


... amico mio... ieri sera, in palestra, ho regolato un po' di conti in sospeso con un tipo che pratica il pugilato... non a botte s'intende... lo butterei giù immediatamente con un _circolare_... a far flessioni sulle prime due nocche delle mani... hi, hi, hi... poi sulle dita ad artiglio... poi su tre dita... dovevi esserci...


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio... ieri sera, in palestra, ho regolato un po' di conti in sospeso con un tipo che pratica il pugilato... non a botte s'intende... lo butterei giù immediatamente con un _circolare_... a far flessioni sulle prime due nocche delle mani... hi, hi, hi... poi sulle dita ad artiglio... poi su tre dita... dovevi esserci...


 
Io solitamente le faccio sulle nocche per solvaguardare i polsi...... devo provare le altre varianti.

Ciò non toglie che tu ti sei preso i miei cm!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io solitamente le faccio sulle nocche per solvaguardare i polsi...... devo provare le altre varianti.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che tu ti sei preso i miei cm!!!!!!


Lanci' l'Uomo non si misura a cm


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lanci' l'Uomo non si misura a cm


 
certo, ma "certi" cm servono, non negatelo voi donne ah ah


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, ma "certi" cm servono, non negatelo voi donne ah ah


Io mi riferivo all'Uomo non al Maschio.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo all'Uomo non al Maschio.


 
era una battuta, lo so che non si misura in cm, ma con altro, è chiaro


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lanci' l'Uomo non si misura a cm


Ne sei sicura???

Prova a pensare alla circonferenza cerebrale.......


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva... basso, calvo e tutto nervi?... hi, hi, hi... sono 1.98 per 107.6 kg... ho tanti capelli... raccolti in un codino... che presto taglierò... voglio tagliarmi i capelli cortissimi... solo che mi dicono tutti che con i capelli corti sembro troppo "duro"... secondo me, non si è mai abbastanza "duri"... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... io t'immagino d'altezza media, fragilina, un po' sovrappeso, incerta, castana, insicura...


sono alta 1.76, l'ho già scritto, peso 61 kg (non mi sembra di essere sovrappeso), non mi sento per niente incerta fisicamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





castana chiara, semi bionda, occhi verdi e grandi denti perfetti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insicura....forse si, qui c'hai beccato Chen...ma che vuoi farci?
Poco se non nulla é certo...

Tu sei proprio un "bestione" in senso buono eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io i capelli non li taglierei, a me piace l'uomo con i capelli semi lunghi!
Ma i capelli li hai dritti?
Chiari o scuri?
E gli occhi? che colore hai gli occhi?

e tu sei sicuro Chen?


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAH può darsi non so bisognerà che ti veda prima di parlare...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura???
> 
> Prova a pensare alla circonferenza cerebrale.......












  , in alcuni casi è molto scarsa ah ah


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura???
> 
> Prova a pensare alla circonferenza cerebrale.......


Lancillottolancillotto ... che monello che sei


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sono alta 1.76, l'ho già scritto, peso 61 kg (non mi sembra di essere sovrappeso), non mi sento per niente incerta fisicamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei giusta

http://www.cibo360.it/alimentazione/dietologia/dieta_ideale/peso_forma.htm


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sei giusta
> 
> http://www.cibo360.it/alimentazione/dietologia/dieta_ideale/peso_forma.htm


 
anche qui

http://www.diabetologia.it/perdere_peso/bmi.htm


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lancillottolancillotto ... che monello che sei


in effetti me lo dicono sempre tutti


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sei giusta
> 
> http://www.cibo360.it/alimentazione/dietologia/dieta_ideale/peso_forma.htm


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sono alta 1.76, l'ho già scritto, peso 61 kg (non mi sembra di essere sovrappeso), non mi sento per niente incerta fisicamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... cavolo, devo cominciare a _lisciarti_ un po'... hi, hi, hi... 

... capelli "_mossi_", biondi... occhi azzurri... lontana _discendenza_ norvegese... per via paterna...


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cavolo, devo cominciare a _lisciarti_ un po'... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... capelli "_mossi_", biondi... occhi azzurri... lontana _discendenza_ norvegese... per via paterna...


 
caspita!!!!!
biondo con gli occhi azzurri proprio non ti ci vedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





avrei scommesso "pesante" su occhi e capelli scuri.......


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> caspita!!!!!
> biondo con gli occhi azzurri proprio non ti ci vedo
> 
> 
> ...


... no, sono un _nordico_...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> anche qui
> 
> http://www.diabetologia.it/perdere_peso/bmi.htm


Sono sottopeso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono sottopeso...


... ciao amore... non mi piacciono le _anoressiche_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao amore... non mi piacciono le _anoressiche_... hi, hi, hi...



L'anoressia e' altro... pavone


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'anoressia e' altro... pavone


... lo sai che ti voglio bene, vero?... mi piaci quando t'incazzi... devi essere una persona interessante... _cazzate_ comprese... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

LE CAZZATE SONO LA PARTE PIU' INTERESSANTE DI UN ESSERE UMANO...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> LE CAZZATE SONO LA PARTE PIU' INTERESSANTE DI UN ESSERE UMANO...


... con-_cordo_... per questoti trovo così _interessante_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... con-_cordo_... per *questoti *trovo così _interessante_... hi, hi, hi...


E anche tu a cazzate stai messo bene... possiamo organizzare un torneo


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Pino Daniele???
> Tullio De Piscopo??
> Carosone??


vecchia ferraglia che non sei altro


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, ma "certi" cm servono, non negatelo voi donne ah ah


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E anche tu a cazzate stai messo bene... possiamo organizzare un torneo


... non si chiamano cazzate... si chiamano refusi... hi, hi, hi... devo insegnarti tutto?... (tranne le cazzate s'intende, a quelle, pensi in proprio... hi, hi, hi)...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non si chiamano cazzate... si chiamano refusi... hi, hi, hi... devo insegnarti tutto?... (tranne le cazzate s'intende, a quelle, pensi in proprio... hi, hi, hi)...


Ma non intendevo quella come cazzata... comunque si, io penso le mie cazzate in proprio... qualita' rara al giorno d'oggi in cui le cazzate collettive vanno alla grande...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non intendevo quella come cazzata... comunque si, io penso le mie cazzate in proprio... qualita' rara al giorno d'oggi in cui le cazzate collettive vanno alla grande...


... io cerco una _stra_-figa... che abbia letto Joyce... che ascolti Gustav Mahler... che sappia cos'è una "_superstringa_"... e che risolva le equazioni differenziali... 

... che noia... non la trovo... non la trovo...


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> vecchia ferraglia che non sei altro


SIIIIII????????


----------



## Old amarax (31 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non ci sono....


Io nemmeno!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io nemmeno!!!


Amarax...bambolina!!
rimedio subito !!!!!!

occhi blù!
capelli neri media lunghezza
alta
mani affusolate

ci siamo?????????????


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

*curiosità*

,,, e a me come mi immagini?


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Ottobre 2007)

Per eliminare ogni stimolo alla fantasia....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ho messo la mia foto sul profilo!!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per eliminare ogni stimolo alla fantasia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moolto carina, complimenti!

ps: dopo averti vista confermo che non ci conosciamo, sai ... vivendo nella stessa città


----------



## Old pincopallina (31 Ottobre 2007)

*ma che carino*

oh sfigatta, manco anche io, ma forse di me ricordi poco...va beh

cmq brava Vulvia!!!
è sfiziosissimo...
ma mai avrei immaginato di somigliare a Kim Novak per il 78% ed ad una spice girl per il 76!!!!

cmq per la cronaca sono alta (bassa vorrei dire) 1.60, peso 53 kg, capello corto biondo, occhi castani, taglia 42

quindi non sono tutte altissime qui dentro Fedi!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> moolto carina, complimenti!
> 
> ps: dopo averti vista confermo che non ci conosciamo, sai ... vivendo nella stessa città


Grazie Sarah!
Apprezzo molto i complimenti delle donne, perchè sono rari!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti se abbiamo la pazienza di osservare e scomporre bene la nostra immagine, possiamo trovare tratti somatici simili.
> 
> Il taglio degli occhi, le sopraciglia, la bocca, la figura del viso, delle guance e della fronte, il naso............
> 
> Peccato che i soggetti ai quali assigliamo hanno tutto (o quasi tutto) bello, mentre noi abbiamo solo i TRATTI


 

parla per te


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per eliminare ogni stimolo alla fantasia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella lei


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ,,, e a me come mi immagini?


saretta..per me somigli al tuo avatar


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> oh sfigatta, manco anche io, ma forse di me ricordi poco...va beh
> 
> cmq brava Vulvia!!!
> è sfiziosissimo...
> ...


no........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ricordo poco é vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	









però mi hai aiutata e ti sei descritta tu, grazie!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io cerco una _stra_-figa... che abbia letto Joyce... che ascolti Gustav Mahler... che sappia cos'è una "*superstringa"...* e che risolva le equazioni differenziali...
> 
> ... che noia... non la trovo... non la trovo...


domandalo al prof. giorgi.......credo ne sappia abbastanza....anche di Eterotica-E


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> parla per te


tiriamocela adesso..........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (1 Novembre 2007)

*x l'ammasso di ferraglia......*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> parla per te


....e so' 2......


----------



## @lex (1 Novembre 2007)

manco anch'io sfigatta....come sono secondo te?


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> manco anch'io sfigatta....come sono secondo te?


mmmmmmmmmmmm......
con te é impegnativo........poi sei pure permaloso........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





allora.....capelli rasati (scuri)
pizzo.......o mosca........si forse mosca
occhi verdi
alto e magro.......

che dici??????


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> manco anch'io sfigatta....come sono secondo te?


ma che gioco è???hai la tua fotografia in chiaro!!!sappiamo tutti che faccia hai!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma che gioco è???hai la tua fotografia in chiaro!!!sappiamo tutti che faccia hai!!!


e mica l'avevo vista io!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e mica l'avevo vista io!!!!!!!!!!!


 
il nostro amico Alex è davvero un mitoooooo


----------



## @lex (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm......
> con te é impegnativo........poi sei pure permaloso........
> 
> 
> ...


un pò permaloso si, ma dipende da cosa e come lo si dice.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 comunque tutto scuro....niente verdume

per dere: volevo vedere quanto sfigatta sapeva mentire....(sto a scherzà sfigatta..nun se sa mai). e poi c'hai ragione se non sono io un mito con le ali, l'arco , le freccette dell'ammmmmmmmmmmmore e senza attributi.........


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> un pò permaloso si, ma dipende da cosa e come lo si dice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei il primo uomo a vantarti di non avere gli attributi....


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> un pò permaloso si, ma dipende da cosa e come lo si dice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei in vacanza eh! per l'amore bianco.....interessante........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Malefico


----------

